

Ernestine Fu: the Youngest VC in Silicon Valley - gatsby
http://www.forbes.com/forbes/2011/0822/best-colleges-11-stanford-ernestine-fu-alsop-louie-class-act.html

======
candre717
Great profile, but it's a shame the author had to start with "Ernestine Fu,
20, is taking off her pants," as a sort of sexual innuendo (albeit witty and
ironic one) to grab readers attention to this very successful young woman.

------
antimora
I don't get why this type of news fascinates people. I mean her being 20 year
old and VC. Why this circumstance/context makes this event so special? Would
her age attribute to being better at what she does? Why this news deserve my
or anyone's attention? I do agree this event might be unusual or rare, but
that can go to anything - e.g. if some VC wears gigantic green hat at board
meetings, is it also amazing?

------
alayne
She's very articulate for a 20 year old.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0kC48wSbsA>

------
colintan
Fabulous, bold idea, and a win as much for her as well as Alsop Louie and the
students of the bay area.

